# spanish mackerel and bluefish



## bluefish1928 (Jan 21, 2015)

What months are Spanish mackerel and bluefish around for pier fishing? I just want to catch fish casting got-cha plugs


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

As a general rule one or both species will usually be there by late March and will be around until about November.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You'll probably get a few pier fishermen too!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

They usually get here just in time to scrag all your best pomp jigs...mere seconds before the pomp hits it.:yes:


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's the worst, they eat everything. Especially expensive speck lures with 15lb floro. I wish they would only eat gotchas.


----------

